# adkins maxi beta instruction manual



## apathyboy (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi all,

I have just acquired my first heat press, its an adkins beta maxi.
it didn't come with the manual and i have just had to rebuild it (it needed a new thermostat) there are a couple of bits missing so i need to order parts, problem is without the manual i don't have ref numbers for the parts. 
would any of you good people happen to know where i can get a PDF instruction manual at all?

thanks in advance
AP

btw if this is a repeated request forgive me this is my first post.


----------



## Copper Sky (Dec 19, 2010)

Did you find out now? I jut received the same and I have a manual.


----------



## apathyboy (Oct 2, 2010)

hi, no still no manual :S how you getting on with yours?


----------



## Copper Sky (Dec 19, 2010)

Is it only the page with the spare parts that you need? I can scan that page for you. 
I haven't tried my machine yet. I am still waiting to get my printer first.


----------



## apathyboy (Oct 2, 2010)

that would be great, mine is still in bits  i'm going down the cut vinyl route, not got a printer just a plotter.


----------



## Copper Sky (Dec 19, 2010)

Hope it helps.

Good luck!


----------



## tommytoos (Oct 6, 2012)

just registered on the forum and found what i was looking for by way of the parts diagram uploaded here ( some time ago)...even so, just wannna say a big thanks it was of great help....


----------



## emtshirts (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Guys,

We've just bought an Adkins press and found the following link to Adkins at Hinckley, phoned them yesterday and they are sending me out a manual/parts list.

Heat Press, Transfer Press, Heat Sealing, Heat Transfer Press, Mug Heat Press – Contact – A. Adkins and Sons Limited

Can either of you advise me on how to ensure the currect pressure setting on this machine, any advice would be useful.

Cheers!


----------

